# Another BFN



## Nickki (May 15, 2005)

Hi,

Feel completely shattered,i,ve done another test today and got  a BFN.Official test date is tommorow but there is no way i,m going to get a positive bewteen now and then.I,ve used a clearblue this morning,today is day 13 after transfer and day 15 after collection.
I done a clearblue wednesday and got a negative,but i thought that could maybe have been a bit early so i thought today if i was going to get a positive i would at least have got  a faint positive but it was a clear negative. 
I,m so fed up of looking at negative test sticks,i dont think i,ll ever see a positive.
Good Luck To Everyone Testing Soon

Love Nickki
xx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

nicki- im so sorry to hear you've had a bfn - i no how devasting it is - i would test again tomorrow just to be absolutely sure but if it is a bfn the the only thing you can do is be good to yourself over the next few days and take care of each other - 
thinking of you 
caseyxx


----------



## rookie (May 15, 2005)

hi nickki

sorry to hear of your BFN today, i also tested today and got BFN.
i'm trying to stay positive but i know i will crack at some point and 
have a good cry. Its weird but i dont think of myself as a strong person but 
after 3 x BFN you just have to find strength from somewhere in order to carry on.
Im going shopping this afternoon and will probably end up buying loads of stuff
i dont need and then returning them next week.

keep your chin up nickki and think positive!! 
thinking of you rookie xxx


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Aw Nicki, so sorry.
Doesn't seem to be a good day for any of us.  I know the feeling of looking at those negative pee sticks all the time, it gets you so down.

We'll find the strength to pick ourselves up again, it may take time, but we'll do it.

Love

Joanne
xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Nickki

Sorry to hear your news, sending you a hug  

Take care
Love Shaz xxxx


----------



## Nickki (May 15, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks girls  ,it helps so much to have support, before i found ff i felt like i was alone,it,s so hard to talk to people who dont have fertility problems,the only other person i know that had ivf got lucky on her first time and her comments  '' it,s easy''  
Your support  means a lot,thankyou  .
It doesent seem to have been a lucky month for many of us,but for everyone who has got a BFN    .
My af still hasent come though and i,m just wondering when she,ll show up,as tommorows my official test date i,ll ring the hospital then and let them know,i dont think i can face restesting tommorow,dont know if i can face seeing another - on the pee stick  
So i,m just hoping she,ll show soon and i dont have to do another test,i know i,m definetly not pregnant as i know i tested a day early but there would have been a faint pos if i was,and it was just a clear negative.
Good Luck to everyone still on the 2ww,hopefully your luck will be better  .

Love Nickki
xx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Nickki,

Hold on a minute!!  It not over yet!  If you haven't seen AF you may still be in the race!

My last pregnancy, I had taken as I was about 3 days late and got a negative.  A week later a someone told me that I looked pregnant as my face had filled out a bit!!  I said I wasn't pregnant as I had taken a test already, but she insisted so I did.  Test test turned out to be positive, and this would of been about 9 days after AF was due!!  

So all I'm saying is that it can take a few extra day to get that positive sign!

Take care,

Anne, X


----------



## CICLEY (Jul 22, 2004)

I also got a BFN we tested on the same day....we are devastated,so I know how you feel  
lots of hugs and kisses to you.......


----------

